# 04 FarmPro 2430 looking for a Manual Owners ,operations, service because my cat1 hitch stop lever frozen



## Kenneth Jaws (Apr 1, 2020)

Hello,

Im looking for a 2004 Owners manual for my FarmPro 2430. My Stop lever next to my up down CAt 1 leer is stuck......frozen trying to figure out what going on with it .

Thanks for reading the post
Ken


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You could try Circle G Tractor.





Tractor Parts and Operation Manuals | Jinma & FarmPro Tractor Parts | Circle G Tractor Parts


Circle G carries parts manuals and operation manuals for Jinma tractors, Farm Pro tractors, and more. Search to find the manual you need today!




www.circlegtractorparts.com


----------



## Kenneth Jaws (Apr 1, 2020)

Found the Manual, not much help Also looking for a Wiring schematic . 

Thanks


----------

